
Bitcoin at $40,000 by end of 2018? - mfrw
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/bitcoin-at-40000-by-end-of-2018-easily-this-crypto-bull-says-2017-11-27?link=sfmw_tw
======
baddox
I don’t have any confidence to agree or disagree with this prediction. I’m
always tempted to recommend friends to “invest” some disposable income into
cryptocurrency, as long as it’s literally disposable income, but I would never
recommend that without effusive and explicit caveats about my uncertainty. I
tend to think that anyone who makes predictions or recommendations with higher
apparent confidence or fewer caveats, whether bullish or bearish, is probably
unwarranted in doing so.

